# Show us your mounts!



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Enigma said:


> Paul Thompson and Gideon I can only say one thing WOW!Nice mounts.


 Thank's, in the process of posting more........BTW all of them are state land bucks.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Garden Bay said:


> My grandfather shot this one in 1926....re caped in 2005.


That's pretty cool. I'd love to have something like that from the old man. Thanks for sharing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Let me see if this works.
Not the biggest by local standards but I liked it.
Ralph Summers in Dagmar, MT did the work


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

WooooHoooo! I just got the call today that my elk mount is ready! What a Christmas present! I can't pick it up til maybe Monday or Tuesday 'cause of family obligations but I'll take a pic & post it once I get it!


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Here ya go.























































g]


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

One more.


----------



## kydia (Dec 19, 2005)

FINALLY got the 2008 10 point back from taxidermy, looks nice. The other two are 8 points. All are pubic land deer.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

Lets see if I can figure out how to post pics


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

there are 100 photos of mounts in 2 photo albums in my profile if you would like to see more.


----------



## tjays (Nov 5, 2004)

I should update this photo there are a few more like my ten pound master angler splake.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, I picked up my elk (from Oct. 08) today, got him home & as far as the dining room table. He'll be mounted next spring when I get him to the hunting shack up in Oscoda. 
Still at the taxidermy house:

And at home (he BARELY fit through the doorwall!)


Where's he's situated, I can't get a very good picture of him, but you get the idea.....


----------

